# PACE FUME EXTRACTOR



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone used a PACE FUME EXTRACTOR before? Would it work with the fumes given off by acids? I'm new at this and any info you can give me would help. 
Sean


----------



## 4metals (Aug 20, 2009)

I believe Pace makes systems used for fume removal from soldering bench work, not quite what is needed for acid refining.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I think I am going to make my own fume hood instead.


----------

